# Doppelklick funktioniert nicht mehr!



## Stingray93 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hiho, habe seit 2 Tagen ein Problem.
Mein Doppelklick zum Ordner öffnen funktioniert nicht mehr.
Wenn ich Doppelklick mache, öffnet sich der Ordner nicht.
Wenn ich allerdings im Windows einstelle...das die Ordner mit nur einem klick geöffnet werden sollen funktioniert es einwandfrei.
(Kontakte in ICQ lass sich auch nicht mehr per Doppelklick öffnen...)
An der Maus liegt es nicht! Habe verschiedene ausprobiert...und mit keiner geht es.  Also muss es irgendwas Windows internes sein.
Ps: OS ist Windows 7


Edit:
Was mir grad aufgefallen ist..wenn ich der Maus Option auf die beiden Tasten vertausche... dann geht das mit dem öffnen...tausche ich zurück ...geht die andere Taste auch wieder!  Aber nach einem Neustart muss ich das gleiche Spiel wieder machen.


----------



## Argead (25. Oktober 2009)

hast du vielleicht an der wiederholrate beim doppelklick rumgefummelt?
Das ist die Einstellung die den zeitlichen abstand zwischen 2 klicks festlegt um als doppelklick erkannt zu werden. Probier mal das zu ändern.


----------



## Stingray93 (25. Oktober 2009)

Bringt nichts 
Sonst würde es ja auch nicht gehen wenn ich die Tasten umkehre.
Sehr komisch das ganze...ich versuch es erst mal mit einem neuen Treiber.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Oktober 2009)

Du hast eine andere Maus griffbereit, um es mit dieser zu testen? Das mit dem Vertauschen der Tasten, dass es dann funktioniert, klinkt sehr verdächtig nach einem Problems seitens der Maus.


----------



## Stingray93 (25. Oktober 2009)

Wie ich geschrieben habe, habe ich es mit einer anderen Maus probiert, außerdem...wenn ich die Seiten vertausche (Sprich die Rechte ist nun zum Klicken) und dann zurück tausche (Die Linke ist wieder zum klicken!) geht die linke taste auch wieder... weiß bis jetzt noch nicht woran es liegt...werde das morgen mal weiter untersuchen


----------

